# P2P Programme mit Proxy server



## nip (23. April 2007)

Ich muss leider über einen Proxy Server ins internet gehen und ich wollte fragen ob ihr mir bei einem kleinen Problem helfen könnt

ich habe mir Azureus installiert und das Programm braucht diese Proxy einstellungen







follgende einstellungen musste ich bei firefox vornehmen damit es dort funktioniert






kann man daraus ableiten was ich bei Azureus eingeben muss 

 wäre nett wenn mir jemand hilft

mfg
nip


----------



## ©yberfish (24. April 2007)

Lass mich mal raten, du willst in der Schule downloadn?

192.168.x.xxx Port: xxxx
Du bist dir sicher, dass du so ins Internet kommst?
Falls das jedoch eine Zensur sein soll, die ist sinnlos bei einer privaten IP-Adresse, die werden im Internet sowieso ignoriert.

Azureus:
Host: 192.168.x.xxx
Port: xxxx
Socks muss wahrscheinlich deaktiviert werden, außer du musst dich am Proxy anmelden, dann musst du hier deine Logindaten noch eingeben.

Erwarte aber nicht zuviel, höchstwahrscheinlich sind die Ports dafür zu und du bekommst keine richtige Verbindung, maximal einen Download mit ein paar kB.


----------



## nip (24. April 2007)

und was ist mit diesem peer communikation was muss ich da einstellen 

danke schon mal für die antwort


----------



## nip (24. April 2007)

nip hat gesagt.:


> und was ist mit diesem peer communikation was muss ich da einstellen
> 
> danke schon mal für die antwort



achja das ist nicht für die schule ich wohne in so einer art studenten wohnheim und da ist der proxy server


----------

